# The Economy Is Hitting Us At Work



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well at the Hospital I work at is getting bad, the census is way down and yesterday we closed down a whole wing. Tomorrow I have to take a doy off with no pay along with 3 other guys in our shop. I sure hope this economy rebounds soon. Oh well guess I will setup my telescope and get some astronomy in ,got to do things that don't cost money since I don't know how long this will last.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

N7OQ said:


> Well at the Hospital I work at is getting bad, the census is way down and yesterday we closed down a whole wing. Tomorrow I have to take a doy off with no pay along with 3 other guys in our shop. I sure hope this economy rebounds soon. Oh well guess I will setup my telescope and get some astronomy in ,got to do things that don't cost money since I don't know how long this will last.


Best of luck to you. My DH has been out of work for 10 months with still nothing promising on the horizon. Our savings are almost gone and we're doing odd jobs for friends who are kind enough to lend us helping hands. Our camper is paid for which is a double edge sword. Should we try to sell it to have extra cash or keep it and continue to enjoy our familly weekends. Call me crazy, but I'm voting for option #2! I know things will get better, but WHEN?!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We are feeling it here too! Mike is a vocational teacher at our county school and they layed off so many teachers because they claim enrollment is low. Funny, because you can't squeeze in any of the classes now!

To save some tenured teachers, like Mike, they put his program in the evening, cut 10 hours off, and gave him 60% of his pay. He's looking for something else in the day as well.

While I'm grateful he's working, we worry how we'll do it. I wish you and everyone else on here well and hope we all come out of this even better than before!

And for goodness sake, DON'T SELL YOUR OUTBACK!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I sure hope things get better soon for all of you soon


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Well at the Hospital I work at is getting bad, the census is way down and yesterday we closed down a whole wing. Tomorrow I have to take a doy off with no pay along with 3 other guys in our shop. I sure hope this economy rebounds soon. Oh well guess I will setup my telescope and get some astronomy in ,got to do things that don't cost money since I don't know how long this will last.


Sorry to hear that Bill and hope it doesnt last long.
Look on the bright side, now you have time for moding!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We lost all training, uniforms and PPE and the rest of the paid holidays.....but no lay offs yet but we cant fill our 5 openings but that has not impacted our service. OK people, thats enough...you can stop now!!!!! I hope this ends soon.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Best of luck to all the Ob'ers out there looking for work. They say the economy is improving. Now let's hope the jobs follow.


----------

